# Buffalo Chicken Dip Recipe



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 25, 2009)

While I was up in PA on vacation, my buddy had a little party for me.  His wife made this dip called Bufallo Chicken Dip...Man it was good.  This is a keeper.  I am going to try to smoke it or maybe smoke some chicken and do it that way.  Either way, it's good.

2-8 oz. Cans White Chicken Breast in water
1-8 oz. block of cream cheese
1-8 oz. bag of shredded mild cheddar cheese
1-8 oz. bag of shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 Cup Red Hot Sauce (Frank's/Crystal)
1/2 Cup Ranch Dressing

Put all ingredients in saucepan and heat until all ingredients are melted and mixed well.  Place in small casserolle dish and bake in 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes.

****Save some of the cheddar cheese to melt on top*****


----------



## fire it up (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks for sharing.
I bet using smoked chicken would be great, could even smoke a few blocks of cheese and sub that for the regular.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that sounds like an idea...Heading out to Maryland for work.  Going to have to wait until next weekend to smoke it up...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2009)

That really does sound good and maybe the changes that fire bought up with the smoked chicken sub you could have an excellant dip.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jul 27, 2009)

I actually have almost the exact same recipe except I use blue cheese dressing instead of the ranch. I made this for the first time a couple of months ago and it always seems to be in high demand at my house. Had some leftover pulled smoked chicken the last time to add some variety to the flavor.


----------

